# I love Sex too much



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey ..

I don't know if I am the only married person here have this issue or not ... yes I love Sex Too Much .. but I love to have it with different types .. not only my Wife.

Sometime I would feel like I want to have it now with a girl totally different than my Wife .. is this Normal?

I may have my wife with me in a place and see a girl with different type of body, I feel like I am going to go after her and have sex with her NOW.

Oh .. I feel Wired .. I would take this issue to our habits here in Middle east, we don't have sex till we get Married ... sometime i would say this is the Reason and sometime not.

Got lost.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Ahmed__ said:


> I may have my wife with me in a place and see a girl with different type of body, I feel like I am going to go after her and have sex with her NOW.


mildly concerning


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

What happens when you feel that way? What do you do about it?


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't move ... but I keep my eyes on the girl to tell her what I feel :S 
don't know how long would I be able to handle this.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Ahmed__ said:


> Can't move ... but I keep my eyes on the girl to tell her what I feel :S
> don't know how long would I be able to handle this.


Where's your wife during all this?


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

She is there .. but I know how to avoid making her feel this as I know It may hurt


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

That's thoughtful of you, Ahmed. You must be very subtle in your attentions toward the other women. No lingering stares or obvious looks, right?


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

yes but this is not the problem ... loving Sex and looking to women is something make me happy ... love to look to each inch of a women I like her body's type .. Oh I hate myself


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahmed, think of the things you like about your wife, then have awesome sex with her.

It will help.

Enjoy.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

How is sex with your wife, Ahmed?


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

Perfect ... I love it but don't know i love other too ... you know, I feel that I have to adept myself to accept the reality of being married and having one girl with me


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Then you should divorce your wife and have sex with however much women you want to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

maybe ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Re: I love Sex too much*



Ahmed__ said:


> maybe ...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why did you get married then?


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

Cause I love my Wife and Want to have a family with her ..


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

You sound like a ticking time bomb. Here's a rule of thumb, if you are married & thinking about having sex with other women, then the marriage is over. Talk to your wife, before you hurt her by jumping on the first opportunity you get.
Another thing, living a gigolo lifestyle with multiple partners will eventually make you feel empty. You don't get it both ways, marriage/family or single sex addict? Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

you did speak my mind .. And this is the issue, i don't want to lose my whole life and my family and my wife for just having sex ... I need to
control my passion ... But how
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

That's why god invented prostitutes ahmed.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

If you are truly in the Middle East, please consider not only your wife's honour, but that of these girls you want to chase. You know how strict the moral code is there. What makes you think these girls are going to hop into bed with you even if you were single? Your chasing them could have very serious repercussions for them. And if you were to seduce one, it could be extremely serious. For you both. Administer some self control. You are a grown man, presumably. Just because you want something, doesn't mean you have to have it. Be content with what you DO have and don't blow up your family.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I had an ex like this. He bought me a few types of wigs one year for Christmas and undergarment inserts to give me a different look. 

He and the inserts bounced out my front door.

Is this something that has always been with you? Meaning, have you always had the desire to be with all different kinds of women? Or is this something new?


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> If you are truly in the Middle East, please consider not only your wife's honour, but that of these girls you want to chase. You know how strict the moral code is there. What makes you think these girls are going to hop into bed with you even if you were single? Your chasing them could have very serious repercussions for them. And if you were to seduce one, it could be extremely serious. For you both. Administer some self control. You are a grown man, presumably. Just because you want something, doesn't mean you have to have it. Be content with what you DO have and don't blow up your family.


Well I understand where you come from, but I am not Chasing Girl in real, Only with my Eyes .. for now at least, I am not giving myself the green light to do so ... its a problem inside and I am looking for a solution .. Also If I did So and decided to give up my marriage, I won't go through the streets getting all the girls and Seduce them !!!


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

IrishGirlVA said:


> I had an ex like this. He bought me a few types of wigs one year for Christmas and undergarment inserts to give me a different look.
> 
> He and the inserts bounced out my front door.
> 
> Is this something that has always been with you? Meaning, have you always had the desire to be with all different kinds of women? Or is this something new?


Well Well Well .. this is totally Something else ... this Ex has mental issue but what i am talking about is a desire to have sex with different types of women and this is happening just after marriage !!


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey ...

I want to say something about this issue .. I am talking about that here and among you cause I don't have the ability to discuss it with anyone around me with the regional mentality and mindset here in my Home Country ... I am seeking your advice from your Experience.

I feel this is not only my issue alone .. this is something related to all Married men here .. i am sure of that cause I can see the Same look of me in my Friends Eyes whenever we see a pretty girl.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

There are other men like this. It's not just you. It is natural to admire and even feel some desire for other women. Former U.S. President Jimmy Carter is a much admired man who once admitted he felt "lust in his heart" for other women who were not his wife, but he was never found to be a cheater and is known for being true to his Christian faith, which believes in monogamy.

There is a big difference between feeling something and taking action! Some people in the U.S. even have a saying that it's ok for their partner to look, as long as they don't touch. A wedding ring doesn't cut off one's blood from circulating to their groin.

If you did take action on this, though, it would have important consequences to other people and to yourself. You must think these through and decide what is most important to you.

Also, you don't mention how old you are, but a young man's body is much more alert when he's a young man and this fades as he gets older. He's still interested in sex, of course, but he doesn't feel the same urgency and his body does not respond as intensely as when he was younger. 

Hang in there! You will be ok as long as you don't do something that can harm another person.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ahmed__ said:


> you did speak my mind .. And this is the issue, i don't want to lose my whole life and my family and my wife for just having sex ... I need to
> control my passion ... But how
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you can't control yourself and you want to stay married and keep your family together, then maybe you have a sex addiction, my advice seek therapy, someone who specializes in those types of issues.


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't worry, your wife feels the same way about other men. Yes, really, it's not just you.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with Kathy but also Trey.

You could be more than just an average "horny" guy that sometimes looks..I don't like the fact you feel like you aren't going to be able to "control" your self.That should never be in question no matter how much you would like something that is not yours.You are doubting your own ability to control your self and it sounds like quite often?

I would agree you need some counseling.Is there any way for you to get some counseling specifically to look into a possible sexual "compulsiveness" (or addiction )issue?


----------



## Ahmed__ (Mar 20, 2013)

dallasapple said:


> I agree with Kathy but also Trey.
> 
> You could be more than just an average "horny" guy that sometimes looks..I don't like the fact you feel like you aren't going to be able to "control" your self.That should never be in question no matter how much you would like something that is not yours.You are doubting your own ability to control your self and it sounds like quite often?
> 
> I would agree you need some counseling.Is there any way for you to get some counseling specifically to look into a possible sexual "compulsiveness" (or addiction )issue?


Thank you everyone for your thoughts and opinions.

I do work on myself to control that with meditation and it works thank God.


----------

